# piranha with ich



## roo (May 28, 2004)

my roommates piranha we just noticed have just gotten ich i suppose from the stress of the recent move, what should we do? please help


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Just for future reference, this should be in the disease and injury forum. . .

You need to raise the temp to 82 degrees, add salt( one table spoon per ten gallons).

At this point there are different methods. I use Rid-Ich at half dosage since it contains Malachite green. Before each dosage I do a 20% water change, so one every day. This should be done for 10 to 14 days, even though the visible signs of ich may disappear after 2-3 days. I have heard of others using the same method using formalin instead of malachite green.

I have heard of others doing 40% water changes every day and adding salt gradually until you have a ratio of 2 table spoons per ten gallons. They add no chemicals( other then pemafix possibly) as p's are very sensitive, even mortally so, when it comes to certain common medications. Of course the temp is also bumped up to 82 degrees.

Once one of the mods move this I'm sure DonH will also help out.


----------



## beerswimmer (Jul 21, 2004)

I never used chemicals, when there is no need for them. Just turn up the tank temp to at least 86 and not more than 90. Make sure that there is alot of aeration for this. Leave it for about a week. No more ich!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

docs aquarium salt the end


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

mardel coppersafe :nod:


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Nothing beats good old salt for treating Ich...Two things Ich cannot tolerate, high water temperature <80F and salt. IMO, chemicals/medications should only be used as a last resort.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

caffeinefizz said:


> Nothing beats good old salt for treating Ich...Two things Ich cannot tolerate, high water temperature <80F and salt. IMO, chemicals/medications should only be used as a last resort.


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

heres some sh*t little extra info for your tool box


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

caffeinefizz said:


> Nothing beats good old salt for treating Ich...Two things Ich cannot tolerate, high water temperature <80F and salt. IMO, chemicals/medications should only be used as a last resort.


 didn't your big rhom have that? How is he doing, or was that ammonia burn from shipping?


----------



## caffeinefizz (May 30, 2004)

Actually, it ended up being BOTH...I totally missed the Ich, until whitehead-like cysts started forming on his gills and right in front of the tail. He had nasty ammonia burn for sure, but the Ich probably explains the constant flashing he demonstrated. He has completed the salt bath and is looking MUCH better, the Ich has disappeared from the tank (I am going to keep the salt level somewhat high for a while longer to make sure). He is still healing from the ammonia burn, mainly on his head and eyes. He literally shed his skin like a snake and new skin has been exposed, but, it looks a lot better than the peeling, mucousy alternative.

The only thing that has not healed (at all) is his anal fin...He still has a v-shaped chunk missing and it looks that same as it did a month ago.

All-in-all, the salt worked wonderfully...I know it is tempting to go grab the nearest medication/chemical and dump it in and hope for the best; but with a little patience with the salt you will have a healthy fish without the risks that go with medication.


----------

